# Seiko 7548 Quartz Repair Question



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi all

I'm now finally trying to repair my 7548-700b quartz.

I've followed the fault finding details in the service manual, and discovered thet the coil on the circuit board is faulty.

Now, Obviously i can't do any further testing until i've replaced the coil, BUT would it be beter to replace all the 'quartz bit', in case the coil was not the only thing wrong.

Does anyone know of the availability of parts for this watch.

Thanks Guys

Bill

P.s I've finally sorted out my digital camera, so I'll have to post some pictures.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Have a word with Bry1975 -a member on this forum .He may have some bits and pieces.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Jullian, I'v just emailed him.

Bill


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A faulty coil can be easily tested with a simple test meter.

Would it not be easier to have the watch profesionally repaired ?

A faulty/damaged coil can sometimes be repaired.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the message Roy

I've checked it with a test meter, and it got a break somewhere as it is 'open circuit'

My problem of having it repaired is who to choose. I'm loath to send it to seiko, due to thier charges, and i don't really know of any good watch repairers (apart from yourself that is)

I think i'll go along the route of tyrying to get a cheap replacement movement, and swapping the bits over.

Bill


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> My problem of having it repaired is who to choose. I'm loath to send it to seiko, due to thier charges, and i don't really know of any good watch repairers


same old problem. it is alright saying a coil or mineral crystal doesnt cost much but where do you get these jobs done


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wish I had more time.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

David,

Do you have a watch with a very bad crystal then?

Regards

Bry



Roy said:


> Wish I had more time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

